# unterschiedliche Interpretation - ist das möglich ?



## leoquiere (14. Juni 2005)

Ich soll für einen Freund ein kleines, in php geschriebenes, Paket von Webseiten auf meinem Server (Linux mit Confixx3) installieren. Es ist mit Templates aufgebaut, die je nach Wahl der Sprache anderen Content anzeigen.

Nun zu meinem Problem : Die Seiten laufen bei einem anderen Provider ohne Schwierigkeiten, siehe Anhänge si1.gif und si2.gif.

Dieser Provider hat die kompletten Dateien selbst auf meinen Server hochgeladen und bei mir werden die Seiten so dargestellt : no1.gif - no 2. gif - es fehlt jeweils der Content

Mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass Webseiten, die bei anderen Servern laufen, bei mir fehlerhaft dargestellt werden. Der Provider, der mir die Seiten hochgespielt hat, meint, es liegt vielleicht daran, dass mein Hoster kein PHP unterstützt, oder keine eigenen PHP-Module oder das etwas nicht korrekt konfiguriert ist.

Das Erste würde ich ausschliessen, bei den anderen beiden Dingen weiss ich leider nicht, wo ich konkret ansetzen muss.

Wer kann mir Hilfe zu diesem komplexen Problem geben ?

Leo


----------



## BSA (14. Juni 2005)

Was ist wenn beide Provider unterschiedliche PHP-Versionen haben. Dann kann es doch sein das du deinen Quellcode nur auf eine höhere version optimiert hast, oder andersrum. Das solltest du mal checken!


----------



## leoquiere (14. Juni 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist wenn beide Provider unterschiedliche PHP-Versionen haben.


@BSA - danke für Deinen Hinweis

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die php Version des fremden Servers festzustellen ? Ich kenne nur die phpinfo() für meinen eigenen Server.

Leo


----------



## leoquiere (17. Juni 2005)

niemand, der weiterhelfen kann ?


----------



## Gumbo (17. Juni 2005)

Die phpversion()-Funktion gibt die installierte PHP-Versionsnummer wieder.


----------



## BSA (18. Juni 2005)

In der phpinfo() Funktion werden auch die versionsinformationen ausgegeben!


----------



## leoquiere (14. Juli 2005)

@BSA - @Gumbo : ich weiss nicht, ob Ihr die Frage richtig gelesen hattet ?

Wie kann ich die Informationen von einem fremden Server abrufen ? Bei meinem eigenen kann ich das mit phpinfo().


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. Juli 2005)

Einfach mal eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis aufrufen, welches es nicht gibt. Sofern der Apache informationsfreudig konfiguriert ist steht unten einiges über installierte Module.
Ansonsten sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, außer über ein php-script und somit phpinfo() bzw. das Befragen des Admins.


----------



## leoquiere (15. Juli 2005)

@Helmut Klein - danke

Der Server ist nicht so freundlich und zeigt mir mehr als 404.

Da komme ich, wie ich schon vermutet hatte, nicht weiter. Hilfe von dem anderen Provider ist nicht zu erwarten.


----------

